# Butterfly laying eggs on my lemon tree.



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Last year I had these worms on my tree that looked like bird poo. Well I found out what they were a week ago while ID'ing this butterfly. Didn't know she was laying at first. She was a pain in the rear to snap a shot of.. Quick and always moving. Well heres some pics of her and the eggs. I won't seven dust the caterpillars this year. 


















She isnt in the web just looks like it kinda.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

and here are the last two


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Those worms will eat your trees up like no one's business and they love the tender new leaves...Ya gotta stay on top of things to keep them off.

SR!


----------

